# Il Dortmund fissa il prezzo di Aubameyang : 80 mln.



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2017)

A Kicker l'AD del Borussia fa espressamente il prezzo dell'attaccante gabonese : "Per meno di 80 mln non ne parliamo. Poi comunque vediamo che succede, non lo tratteniamo per forza ma guarderemo avanti, come per Lewandowski. Comunque qui sta bene, ha comprato anche casa e il contratto vale fino al 2020".

Il giocatore sta subendo da mesi il forte pressing di Real e Liverpool (dove ritroverebbe Klopp).


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2017)

80mln per i prezzi che girano è quasi un offerta 

Farei 100 per lui e Weigl, anche se dubito bastino


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

magari


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2017)

80 mln per un ventottenne mai nella vita


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> 80 mln per un ventottenne mai nella vita



La Juve ne ha pagati 94 per un 29enne...

Comunque leggere le dichiarazioni dei rappresentanti del Borussia e poi pensare alle sproloquiate dei chiacchieroni nostrani tipo ADL o lotito o Cairo della serie "Non esiste che si venda" "NEanche se mi portano 200 milioni"...

Che differenza di stile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2017)

non li vale mai. Giocatore molto forte, ma per quelle cifre un giocatore deve spostare da solo.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ne ha pagati 94 per un 29enne...
> 
> Comunque leggere le dichiarazioni dei rappresentanti del Borussia e poi pensare alle sproloquiate dei chiacchieroni nostrani tipo ADL o lotito o Cairo della serie "Non esiste che si venda" "NEanche se mi portano 200 milioni"...
> 
> Che differenza di stile



Sì ma la Juve non doveva ricostruire quasi tutto come noi...
Poi, per carità, se arrivano i cinesi e mettono 400 mln in un anno solo mi sta anche bene di spenderne 80 o 90 per Aubameyang.
Ma, realisticamente, per quanto sia spiacevole fare i ragionieri, tocca ammettere tra cartellino e ingaggio costa troppo per noi...soprattutto in relazione all'età e anche considerando che bisogna rinforzare pure gli altri reparti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì ma la Juve non doveva ricostruire quasi tutto come noi...
> Poi, per carità, se arrivano i cinesi e mettono 400 mln in un anno solo mi sta anche bene di spenderne 80 o 90 per Aubameyang.
> Ma, realisticamente, per quanto sia spiacevole fare i ragionieri, tocca ammettere tra cartellino e ingaggio costa troppo per noi...soprattutto in relazione all'età e anche considerando che bisogna rinforzare pure gli altri reparti...



Però anche davanti siamo davvero poveri...anch'io la pensavo come te ma poi guardo e mi rendo conto che tutte le squadre forti hanno un grandissimo centravanti...noi giriamo con Baccalà e uno che viene dalla serie B...per dire, perfino in italia Torino e Fiorentina con Belotti e Kalinic ci danno le piste..lasciamo stare Juve, Inter, Roma e Napoli....


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ottanta milioni, oggi, ci stanno tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2017)

20 milioni meno di Belotti ahahahahhaha


----------



## Igniorante (26 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 20 milioni meno di Belotti ahahahahhaha



Con 60 Cairo te lo impacchetta, non scherziamo...non a caso la clausola da 100 è solo per l'estero


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2017)

Mah, non lo so.

Ha 27 anni e, ad oggi, ha fatto bene solo al Dortmund (che spesso e volentieri ha regalato tanti bidoni...). In nazionale, in Coppa d'Africa, ha fatto ridere.

In tutta onesta non so quanto possa essere considerato una certezza.


----------

